# M6 Press Release



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry if it is a repost.

http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/futurevehicles/newM6/default.htm


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Never mind.

You can find the thread in the M forum

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81321


----------

